# Spawning behavior



## Jered (Mar 23, 2005)

I have had my pair in their spawning tank for about two days now. The male has built a pretty impressive nest and is basically just doing maintenace on it. He flares for the female and chases her. She really doesn't seem that interested but every time I think she isnt interested she will go after the male. Sometimes she will go to the nest and take a bite out of it if that makes sense. Most of the time she is either buried under the Java Moss or behind the heater. The male chases her if she comes out but she isn't really getting her butt kicked so I have kept her in. Most of the time if she comes out she will approach the nest but if the male even moves towards her she darts back into hiding which causes the male to chase her. Just curious if this is normal because she really soesn't come out much. Am wondering if I should scrap the spawn and start over. This is the first spawn for both.

Thanks
Jered
Minnesota


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would give them another day.  If nothiing occurs then, take them out and start to recondition them.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

WHat Simpt said is right on. I give my spawns 3 days and then I pull them apart.


RC


----------



## Jered (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. Just today they started to embrace. They only do it twice which doesn't produce eggs and then he chases her off. Eventually she comes back and they do it twice again and he chases her off. Weird.

Thanks


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

just let them do their thing. they may eventually get it right.


----------



## Jered (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
They finally did spawn and it looks like the male is doing everything right. Doesn't seem like he is eating any eggs. The female helped put the eggs in the nest too. That was nice of her. Well we will see in a few days if they hatch or not.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Good luck! Are you prepared with live foods for the fry?


----------



## Jered (Mar 23, 2005)

I started my bbs today. I have infuria going but am kind of reluctant to use this as I have heard bad things if not done properly. And a microworm culture. They did spawn but the cup that the nest was under started to fall. I saved it before it flipped but some of the eggs are stuck to the top. Maybe like 10 or 15 eggs are stuck. Do you think these will hatch or are the done for? His nest is pretty much destroyed but he had all the eggs in one spot. They are staying in the nest so far. Hopefully he doesn't go crazy.


----------

